# Swapping problem on 622



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I have 5.11 on my 622 but I think this problem started before I got it. Sometimes when I am swapping channels I get a black screen with audio. Then if I push the position button I can see both channels side by side and I can swap them. But often if I try to swap w/o the side by side view I get the black screen and if I try to reverse the swap I get a black screen on the other channel too.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

To revisit my swapping problem - I still have it (with 6.12). Last night I tried to swap football games (Niners, Raiders) and got the black screen with audio and nothing I did brought a picture back or the guide or anything. I had to reboot and even that was difficult - the %$&* box didn't want to turn off. Finally it did reboot. 
So unless I am looking at the 2 channels in side by side pics and swap from there, I have a problem swapping. Anyone else??


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Plasmacat,

I've had a similar problem a couple of times in the last month or so. It seems to happen when I'm PiP with one of my local (OTA or LOL) channels. Some form of annoying s/w bug.

Miner


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

My problem happens with both Dish and local channels. Unless I have both channels in the side by side view I often get the black screen when trying to swap.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

I've the problem also, version 6.13


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

I've experienced the same problem with the swap button leading to a blank screen with audio. 

First time: Tried several other keys - no luck. Pulled the cord and did a hard reset.

Second time: Pressed several keys and then just waited about a minute. Picture came back, and it acted like the commands were stacked in memory as the receiver cycled through the keys I'd pressed once the picture returned.

Subsequent times: Just waited about a minute and the picture swapped - everything back to normal.


----------



## Horsepower (Feb 18, 2005)

I have the same problem. It works fine a few times, then starts hanging up. I then have to do a reset by holding the power button. Big inconvenience for me during football season.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for pointing me to this thread Plasmacat. 

I have had the screen blank out problem for a while now and it is really getting annoying. Seems to also happen if I have pnp windows open and go into the guide then exit out. A couple of times the reset switch wouldn't reboot the 622's either I had to pull the plug completely. The blank out is happening intermittently on both my 622's and on at least two different software releases, 6.13 and 6.14.


----------



## mengel (Oct 27, 2007)

I've had this problem for over a year on my 622, posted here and at the "other" site, and nobody has come up with a solution. That was around 4-5 firmware versions ago.

A reboot will fix it. I also think it has some weird combination of recording from a sat channel, and then trying to bring up an OTA channel on PIP. It ALWAYS only happens (for me) when at least one of the tuners is actually doing a recording. *IF you cancel the recording, that also fixes it*. Oh yeah, if you hit the skip ahead, I just discovered that also will bring back the picture!!


----------



## Horsepower (Feb 18, 2005)

No recordings happening here. Also I am viewing 2 sat channels in PIP.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

I have this problem also. I wonder if Dish is working on it. 622 with 6.61.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

Don't know if they are working on it, but it still exists in release 6.17.


----------



## TorinoCobra (Sep 24, 2006)

I had this happen several time this year, and both last night and the night before. One time I was recording, the other time I was not. Both Dish channels, no OTA. When I click the tuner swap button, it takes about 10 seconds to swap tuners (I can hear the sound.) This only seems to occur after I've been watching TV for several hours, and swapping tuners back and forth frequently, and also using the FF/REV trick play functions.

Friday, after I lost the picture, I started the record function on the channel I wanted to see, and after a soft reboot I was actually able to watch the program, with picture.

Obviously, the tuners are fine, it's just the connection to the receiver output (HDMI in my case) that gets lost. If it wasn't for the 10 seconds delay in switching, I would suspect an HDMI issue. Next time this happens I am going to try switching from single mode to dual mode and back to see if the connnection will reset. I may also connect the SVHS output to my TV and see if it affects that output as well.

If this is a software issue, I wish Dish would fix it. If it is a hardware issue, then I might request a new receiver (or swap the 622 for the 722 downstairs.)

I'd love to hear from anyone who has found a way to get the picture back (consistently) other than by reboot. I especially hate it when this happens while watching a race on delay (actively recording, but not watching live) to skip commercials.


----------



## SixtiesDude (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, I've had that issue as well. I gave up on my 622 and returned it to Dish for exchange or swap-out. The replacement unit did it a couple of times in the first week or so, and it has settled in nicely since. I'm on L618...


----------

